# Apps Require Phone Identity!?!?



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Why do most apps require phone state and identity, like tapatalk, Amazon, worldnewspapers, etc.
Do they really need my phone number, my phone's serial number, and the phone numbers to the calls I place!?!? Talk about invasion of privacy, am I being a little to anxious about this? Starting to feel a little different about the Market now.
http://db.tt/TN6nF0nL

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lomar24 (Nov 25, 2011)

Uninstall it if it's that big of an issue for you. Search for TrevE's logging app and see what is actually being sent.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Those are all closed source examples but each developer devises their own way of handling the complex android app life cycle. My guess is they are listening for phone state changes and depending on what you are doing, pause anims or music, or save the data fields you were filling out before the process is killed (app devs are working in a very unpredictable enviroment because at any point you code stopped,phone call or home key press, and then the process killed)

Just guessing this is their way of handling that part of the life cycle


----------

